# DIY Store in Johannesburg



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (19/9/16)

Hey Vapers,

Are there any stores in Johannesburg that sell DIY equipment and liquids?

Not looking to order online.


----------



## NewOobY (19/9/16)

is benoni considered JHB? Cause I think blckvapour is there...


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (19/9/16)

@NewOobY I see you sell premixed concentrates that can be added to diluting liquid. Do you perhaps have a peaches and cream concentrate?


----------



## KieranD (19/9/16)

Vape Cartel has and we can help you out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (19/9/16)

KieranD said:


> Vape Cartel has and we can help you out



Thanks Kieran will definitely drop by tomorrow, always love the service at your store

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

